# [Gnome] menu "système->administration" vide[resolu]

## dams35

Bonjour

Tout est dans le titre; dans ce menu j'ai seulement "éditeur de verrou, fenêtre de connexion, gestionnaire de trousseaux, impression"

C'est surtout la gestion des utilisateurs et des groupes qui me manque.

Si quelqu'un à une idée...Last edited by dams35 on Sat Jun 21, 2008 7:31 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## kopp

tu as installé gnome comment ? emerge gnome ou emerge gnome-light ?

Si tu as installé avec gnome light, il faut trouver le paquet qui fournit ces applications.

Note: ici avec gnome-light j'ai uniquement la fenêtre de connexion.

PS: Peux-tu mettre ton titre en conformité avec les règles du forum ? Merci !Last edited by kopp on Fri Jun 20, 2008 1:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geekounet

Salut et bienvenue !

Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

Et puis pour ta question, bah c'est Gentoo, pas Ubuntu, par défaut ya pas de quoi gérer les users/groupes graphiquement, ça se fait en console  :Wink: 

Mais me semble qu'ya des outils fait pour ça, dont je n'ai pas le nom.

----------

## kopp

Ah, je me gourre peut-être, ce genre d'applications ne fait peut-être pas partie de Gnome directement... En tous cas, dans les ebuilds qu'installarait un emerge gnome, je ne vois rien qui pourrait correspondre...

Mais il me semblait qu'il y avait quelques choses du genre quand j'utilisais tout le bureau Gnome. mémoire qui flanche à mon âge, ça craint. Qu'est ce que ce sera quand j'arriverai à l'âge de ghoti !

----------

## dams35

J'ai installé avec un emerge-gnome

Je viens de Debian et mon menu system->administration était beaucoup plus développé.

La je n'ai que 4 icônes...

----------

## Desintegr

Il faut installer app-admin/gnome-system-tools, qui contient notamment users-admin.

----------

## kopp

Bizarre, ce paquet est en hardmask. 

Je vois pas d'info pourquoi.

----------

## gglaboussole

+1 et il faudra que tu le démasque auparavant car les dev viennent juste de le masquer : "# Gilles Dartiguelongue <eva@gentoo.org> (12 Apr 2008)

# Masking gnome-system-tools because it is broken,

# to help fix it, see bug #214265"

apparemment il est cassée   :Shocked:  (en tous cas pas chez moi)

Edit :grilled !

----------

## kopp

Bizarre j'ai pas ça dans le changelog dans /usr/portage/app-admin/gnome-system-tools ...

EDIT : hum, ce serait plutot dans le package.mask global, non ? ça expliquerait pourquoi je capte pas.

----------

## gglaboussole

ben j'ai eu ce message en faisant un emerge -pv....

Edit : @ Dams35 :C'est pour ça que cette dépendance de gnome ne s'est pas installée automatiquement pour toi... alors qu'elle l'est pour ceux qui ont installé gnome il y a plus longtemps...

----------

## kopp

Même si c'était installé avant, si c'est passé dans package.mask, ça a du être désinstallé.

----------

## gglaboussole

C'est juste...sauf que j'ai eu à le démasquer il y a peu et vu que je mélange allègrement le x86 et ~x86 je me suis pas posé la question... C'est pour ça que j'ai tilté sur ce post et que je me suis penché sur ça d'un peu plus près...

----------

## dams35

C'est bon ça marche nickel (ça court même)

Je ne suis pas contre la console, mais la gestion des utilisateurs est plus simple en mode graphique (de mon point de vue).

Merci a tous de votre aide et de votre rapidité.

----------

